# Help needed for ACS Assesment ( CCNP or BSc Computer Science)



## harishsidhartha (Jan 2, 2014)

Dear Friends,
I am about to start the process of Australian immigration next week. Presently I am in the process of consolidating all required documents for ACS assessment. I need expert advice on how to apply for skill assessment.
I have 15 plus years of experience in IT networking arena and hold certificates like MCP (in 1999), CCNA ( in 2002), CCNP (in 2003) , CCDP (in 2004), CCIE- R/S (in 2004), CCIE-Security (in 2008) and ITIL-Expert (in 2010) Vendor certificates. I have done my BSc Computer Science (in 2010) and MBA E-Business (in 2012) also. Among the above said certificates, CCNP, CCDP, CCIE-R/S and CCIE-Security vendor certifications are accepted by the ACS as comparable to graduate outcomes of an ICT major at the AQF Diploma level as vendor certificates. 

I have done my Bachelor’s Degree in 2010 in BSc Computer Science (passed with 74%) and MBA E-Business in 2012 (passed with 72%). 

My work history is as follows.

1998 April – 2002 October (As network and systems engineer)
2002 October – 2004 Dec (As senior network engineer)
2005 Jan – Till Date (As network Support Specialist)

Even though I started my career as Network and system engineer in April 1998, my first ACS accepted certificate was done only in 2003 October. 

My questions are, 

1)	Should I show my BSc Computer Science degree for assessment as I completed this only in 2010?
2)	As CCNP is my first ACS accepted certificate, should I apply based upon CCNP?
3)	Should I show the complete 15 years of experience or just the experience after CCNP?
4)	Is MBA E-Business going to add any value to assessment for (263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer)?

Your advices on the above queries are highly appreciated.

Thanks and Regards,
Harish


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

I tried writing a detailed answer & then realized that you would be applying for 189. So, in your case you need to send an email to ACS ( [email protected] ) & find out what is the minimum qualifications for your job code are to apply for 189.

Quoting from their website:

Skills Assessment and Assessing Authorities

In a small number of occupations, substantial relevant work experience may be acceptable. Each assessing authority will be able to advise you what the qualification requirements are for the occupations they assess.

Depending on their response, you can then apply based either on experience or your qualification. Btw, how many points are you getting so far ?


----------



## harishsidhartha (Jan 2, 2014)

Thank you for the prompt reply. I really don't know whether I can use my CCNP (in 2003 Oct) (accepted by ACS as vendor certificate) certification for experience and can show BSc computer science (in 2010 July) (Bachelors degree) for education. 

If I am able to show Bsc for Education, i will get 15 points
If I use CCNP for experience, I think ACS will deduct 5 years from the date of certification and I should fall into 5-8 years category which will give me another 10 points. 

If the above scenario works, i should be able to get 60 points.

Thanks and regards,
Harish


----------



## kpatel (Oct 30, 2013)

harishsidhartha said:


> Dear Friends,
> I am about to start the process of Australian immigration next week. Presently I am in the process of consolidating all required documents for ACS assessment. I need expert advice on how to apply for skill assessment.
> I have 15 plus years of experience in IT networking arena and hold certificates like MCP (in 1999), CCNA ( in 2002), CCNP (in 2003) , CCDP (in 2004), CCIE- R/S (in 2004), CCIE-Security (in 2008) and ITIL-Expert (in 2010) Vendor certificates. I have done my BSc Computer Science (in 2010) and MBA E-Business (in 2012) also. Among the above said certificates, CCNP, CCDP, CCIE-R/S and CCIE-Security vendor certifications are accepted by the ACS as comparable to graduate outcomes of an ICT major at the AQF Diploma level as vendor certificates.
> 
> ...


You can do ACS with RPL.


----------



## harishsidhartha (Jan 2, 2014)

In the scenario where I apply with my CCNP (which was taken in 2003) and the degree (taken in 2010), How much years will ACS deduct from my total experience? 

I am confused, 

If I apply with CCNP (which was taken in 2003) without showing my degree, then i think ACS will start counting the experience only from 2003 and will deduct 5 years from it (Skill Level Requirement Met Date) . So ACS may approve 5+ years of experience and i will get 10 points toward experience and another 10 for vendor certification.

If I apply with CCNP along with degree, I am worried, they may deduct more years from my experience, but may get 15 points for degree. some were I read that ACS will start counting experience after the highest certificate. 

Following are my point calculations

Age 25
IELTS 10
Experience	? (should get 10 if i show my CCNP as prime certificate)
Education ? (will get 10 if i show CCNP)

I need some expert advice on this.. Please help..

regards,
Harish


----------



## harishsidhartha (Jan 2, 2014)

*How to get more points for experience and Education?*



harishsidhartha said:


> Dear Friends,
> I am about to start the process of Australian immigration next week. Presently I am in the process of consolidating all required documents for ACS assessment. I need expert advice on how to apply for skill assessment.
> I have 15 plus years of experience in IT networking arena and hold certificates like MCP (in 1999), CCNA ( in 2002), CCNP (in 2003) , CCDP (in 2004), CCIE- R/S (in 2004), CCIE-Security (in 2008) and ITIL-Expert (in 2010) Vendor certificates. I have done my BSc Computer Science (in 2010) and MBA E-Business (in 2012) also. Among the above said certificates, CCNP, CCDP, CCIE-R/S and CCIE-Security vendor certifications are accepted by the ACS as comparable to graduate outcomes of an ICT major at the AQF Diploma level as vendor certificates.
> 
> ...



In which way should I apply to get more points for experience and Education? I need 25 points from experience and education. I will get 25 for age and is expecting 10 from IELTS. 

Scenario 1

Show my complete 15 years of experience and use CCNP (Taken in 2003) as prime certificate without showing Degree certificate. In this scenario, ACS may consider 5 years’ of my experience (period after CCNP minus 5) so the maximum points I may get is 10 for experience and 10 for education which will make my consolidated point only to 55. 

Scenario 2
Show my complete 15 years of experience and show CCNP (Taken in 2003) and Degree certificate (Taken in 2010). In this scenario, I may get 15 points for my Degree but not sure about the experience. 

Scenario 3
Apply with Recognition of Prior Learning (RPL) application and show my complete 15 years of experience along with CCNP (Taken in 2003) without Degree certificate (Taken in 2010). In this scenario, I may get 10 points for my CCNP but not sure about the experience. I think ACS may deduct 8 years from my total 15 years of experience to meet the suitability criteria which will again give me 10 for experience and 10 for education which will make my consolidated point only to 55.

Scenario 4
Apply with Recognition of Prior Learning (RPL) application and show my complete 15 years of experience along with CCNP (Taken in 2003) and Degree certificate (Taken in 2010). In this scenario, I will get 15 points for my Degree but not sure about the experience. 

Scenario 5
Is it possible to do the assessment separately? I mean two different applications; one for more experience points and the other for more education points. First apply showing my complete 15 years of experience along with CCNP (Taken in 2003) without Degree certificate (Taken in 2010). In this scenario, I will definitely get 10 points for my experience (5+ years). Later can I apply separately by showing my 15 years of experience along with CCNP (Taken in 2003) and Degree certificate (Taken in 2010). In this scenario, I will get 15 points for my Degree. So with two separate applications, I can make sure I get 25 points for experience and education.

I need an expert advice on this. Please help.


----------



## kpatel (Oct 30, 2013)

harishsidhartha said:


> In which way should I apply to get more points for experience and Education? I need 25 points from experience and education. I will get 25 for age and is expecting 10 from IELTS.
> 
> Scenario 1
> 
> ...




You can't put 2 separate assessment. Do RPL it would be better for your experience, i am not sure how many years there will cut from exp.


----------



## harishsidhartha (Jan 2, 2014)

kpatel said:


> You can't put 2 separate assessment. Do RPL it would be better for your experience, i am not sure how many years there will cut from exp.



Thank you for your prompt reply. I think ACS will deduct min of 8 years from my experience if I apply via RPL. I have a doubt that they might deduct 11 years (8 for RPL and 3 for degree). Can any one confirm on how much years ACS will deduct?

Thanks and regards,
Harish


----------



## kpatel (Oct 30, 2013)

harishsidhartha said:


> Thank you for your prompt reply. I think ACS will deduct min of 8 years from my experience if I apply via RPL. I have a doubt that they might deduct 11 years (8 for RPL and 3 for degree). Can any one confirm on how much years ACS will deduct?
> 
> Thanks and regards,
> Harish


I am not sure about there deduction system. If you dont put your degree, you might end up only abt 2-4 year deduction, but i am not sure at all. :sorry:


----------



## kpatel (Oct 30, 2013)

harishsidhartha said:


> Thank you for your prompt reply. I think ACS will deduct min of 8 years from my experience if I apply via RPL. I have a doubt that they might deduct 11 years (8 for RPL and 3 for degree). Can any one confirm on how much years ACS will deduct?
> 
> Thanks and regards,
> Harish


Hi 


I got my assessment with positive, but they counted my only 1 year as experience  that also only after i gave my Microsoft certification. I will tell you dont put your degree, as u completed only in 2010, so better do RPL but leave ur degree.


----------



## kranthikiranm (Aug 27, 2013)

kpatel said:


> Hi I got my assessment with positive, but they counted my only 1 year as experience  that also only after i gave my Microsoft certification. I will tell you dont put your degree, as u completed only in 2010, so better do RPL but leave ur degree.


Hi

My doubt is that can we show experience to Immigration without getting it assessed? I already have got my assessment from ACS and I still am working in a closely related occupation. I want to know if I can show my current (unassessed) experience to immigration.

Thanks


----------



## ahmed656 (Jun 6, 2016)

*Tayyab*

Hi Harish,
Can *u* *plz* help me out as i am very confused regarding ACS assessment. I have a valid CCNP and experience of 5 years in related field of computer networks. now what is the procedure i should follow.*Plz* can *u* guide me thru the process by mentioning step by step?

Thanks aloot.

*Please don't use text-speak in your posts - see Rule 6, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
kaju/moderator*


----------

